# I cant believe this!



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi everyone! I need to vent...What is happening with this world? I came to another country to work with my company. I was bored,so I installed a dating app. In 3 days,I started 2 EA with two diferent married women!!! And they both want to be PA!!! I can not believe what is happening!!! I'm not preaty,or rich. I dont understand that they would throw away their M and hurt their kids for some man who told them a couple of sweet words. I wont have anything with them of course,but i'm amased how easy is to get in bed with a married woman. World is comming to an end soon...


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Hi everyone! I need to vent...What is happening with this world? I came to another country to work with my company. I was bored,so I installed a dating app. In 3 days,I started 2 EA with two diferent married women!!! And they both want to be PA!!! I can not believe what is happening!!! I'm not preaty,or rich. I dont understand that they would throw away their M and hurt their kids for some man who told them a couple of sweet words. I wont have anything with them of course,but i'm amased how easy is to get in bed with a married woman. World is comming to an end soon...


Don't jump on the cat for eating the the dangling fish.
I hope you chastised them?
Why don't you help change the world and leave virtuous-less married women alone. 
Yes the world is coming to an end.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Somewhere in cyberspace there are a couple of fat old guys laughing about the dude they are catfishing. Until you meet these wonderful people don’t believe anything they tell you,and even then....,.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Well,I forgot to say,I went to have a drink with both of them. They both are saying preaty much the same story. Husband doesnt pay attention on her,works much and that kind of bull****.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

They both eanted to meet again somewere private,one even admited to me that she met with more then 10 men in the last two years. And she is mother of 4 with husband that works and provides for his whole familly!!!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

WOW! Hope they get Herpes.
I'd alert their BS.
Wait ....let me go throw up!


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> They both eanted to meet again somewere private,one even admited to me that she met with more then 10 men in the last two years. And she is mother of 4 with husband that works and provides for his whole familly!!!


Well aren't you glad you didn't father any of those kids? Aren't you glad you are not her husband. Don't be number 11. That would make you her 11th notch on her cheating on husband belt. Eeewwwww!


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> They both eanted to meet again somewere private,one even admited to me that she met with more then 10 men in the last two years. And she is mother of 4 with husband that works and provides for his whole familly!!!


...on a different note, at least they were up front and honest to you. Not likely though. Maybe they want to take you somewhere private to strip you of your money and other belongings. That might be their true MO.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Hi everyone! I need to vent...What is happening with this world? I came to another country to work with my company. I was bored,so I installed a dating app. In 3 days,I started 2 EA with two diferent married women!!! And they both want to be PA!!! I can not believe what is happening!!! I'm not preaty,or rich. I dont understand that they would throw away their M and hurt their kids for some man who told them a couple of sweet words. I wont have anything with them of course,but i'm amased how easy is to get in bed with a married woman. *World is comming to an end soon...*


*
*

i'm afraid you're probably right.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

WHat is YOUR motivation behind going out with married women?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Well,I forgot to say,I went to have a drink with both of them. They both are saying preaty much the same story. Husband doesnt pay attention on her,works much and that kind of bullsheet.


You shouldn't throw stones from your glass house of hypocrisy.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Hi everyone! I need to vent...What is happening with this world? I came to another country to work with my company. I was bored,so I installed a dating app. In 3 days,I started 2 EA with two diferent married women!!! And they both want to be PA!!! I can not believe what is happening!!! I'm not preaty,or rich. I dont understand that they would throw away their M and hurt their kids for some man who told them a couple of sweet words. I wont have anything with them of course,but i'm amased how easy is to get in bed with a married woman. World is comming to an end soon...


So... let's see. You are a cheater and you expect high fives for what you did?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Hi everyone! I need to vent...What is happening with this world? I came to another country to work with my company. I was bored,so I installed a dating app. In 3 days,I started 2 EA with two diferent married women!!! And they both want to be PA!!! I can not believe what is happening!!! I'm not preaty,or rich. I dont understand that they would throw away their M and hurt their kids for some man who told them a couple of sweet words. I wont have anything with them of course,but i'm amased how easy is to get in bed with a married woman. World is comming to an end soon...


I know its completely disgusting. Married people who cheat are just awful people with no moral values or integrity or character. Make sure that you state on your profile that you are not interested in anyone who is married or in a relationship.


----------



## arobk (Mar 17, 2017)

MattMatt said:


> So... let's see. You are a cheater and you expect high fives for what you did?



Matt, where do you get he is a cheater. His other thread says exBH. isn't he single?


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

No,Im not cheater. Im a BS. Well xBS. I came From Serbia to Croatia to work. We speak same language. I went on some dating app and that twoo women contacted me. I dint cheat with anybody and will not cheat ever. I just went to dates with those woman to see to what level of depravity will they go. And this is so sad... I dont know their Husbands,and I dont realy have a way to find out,and I dont need trouble here,we were in war with this people,so I dont want trouble. But I cant believe that those woman would cheat so easily.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Sorry for my english,it isnt wery good.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

arobk said:


> Matt, where do you get he is a cheater. His other thread says exBH. isn't he single?


He was helping other married people to cheat. Of course he was only doing this to test them.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Well matt,I went to have a drink with them becouse Im alone in a forein country. I didnt have sex with them or kissed them. Just drink,and I didnt continue conversation with them again. I was cheated on,so I went to talk with them to try to understand their thinking. Didnt need to test them,already know that they are cheaters.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> No,Im not cheater. Im a BS. Well xBS. I came From Serbia to Croatia to work. We speak same language. I went on some dating app and that twoo women contacted me. I dint cheat with anybody and will not cheat ever. I just went to dates with those woman to see to what level of depravity will they go.


Really?

You invested your time, effort and money into chatting with them, scheduling a date, going on both dates and it was all JUST to see how far each of them would try to go with you?

Damn. You must be bored out of your mind.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

WHat IS this world coming to? Look at all those OTHER people who are so awful. It is up to ME to test their level of depravity!! Said no decent human ever.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

There's probably no more or less cheating then at any point in human history. People cheat on their SO's and have since the beginning of civilization. In religious texts it's covered back to the beginning of time. In a way, Eve betrayed Adam. The difference today is that technology makes everything in our lives easier. I LOVE how easy it is to do my taxes now. Although it's great that tech makes everything easier it also makes undesirable things easier. Drug trafficking, human trafficking, child porn, adultery, etc. Websites exist for the sole purpose of people people who want to commit adultery together with each other.

There are pro's and con's to everything. Although it's easier to find an affair partner, it's also easier to get caught because you leave a digital trail. When I'm told tales of woe by clients seeking divorce I'd say 80% of them are because of adultery and of those, in the last 10+ years 95% of them found out through technology. Too many calls/texts to certain numbers on the bill, too much time on the phone, suddenly locking it down with passwords or bio. What can help cheaters cheat is also their downfall.

C'est la vie


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Did they let you know that they were married before you went on a date? If not, then I think you have a right to be upset about the loss of your time, but when you found out, you could leave saying "I'm sorry, I don't date married people". 

If you did know, then its different. No one is responsible for the morality of others, only for their own. If you are a Christian, there is a specific admonition against judging others.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you for the comments. So now Im a bad guy. I didnt went on a date with them,I went for a drink during daytime. Just friendly drink,not a date. I dont date married woman. And I did that becouse I wanted to ask them why are they willing to destroy their families for some cheap sex. If I asked them that in the chat,they would block me. This way they had to give me some aswer. And I ashamed them,and after that drink they blocked me. I hate cheaters. I just wanted to know why are they like that.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Thank you for the comments. So now Im a bad guy. I didnt went on a date with them,I went for a drink during daytime. Just friendly drink,not a date. I dont date married woman. And I did that becouse I wanted to ask them why are they willing to destroy their families for some cheap sex. If I asked them that in the chat,they would block me. This way they had to give me some aswer. And I ashamed them,and after that drink they blocked me. I hate cheaters. I just wanted to know why are they like that.


You wanted to ask them? Like you deserve an answer?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Even if you are on the up and up while you test these women, is playing with fire worth it?

Angry husbands have been known to lose it around guys "smart" enough to play with their wives.

The world is screwed up, no argument but you should probably steer clear of wannabe cheaters if that is what is going on.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I think what he's saying is that, as a betrayed husband, he is looking for answers and thought talking to these women might give him answers. He had no intention of actually dating them. He hasn't found closure from his own situation and is looking to find the answers to why someone would do such a thing to him.

I don't think this is a good idea, but I can see where he's coming from.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

The answer is usually the same, blame shifting
My SO doesn't do this or that, not my fault.
Not really worth your time. In the future I think
you should avoid any type of activity with married
women. A simple drink maybe the one time a suspicious 
and upset husband pays attention to where his wife is !!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

sa58 said:


> The answer is usually the same, blame shifting
> My SO doesn't do this or that, not my fault.
> Not really worth your time. In the future I think
> you should avoid any type of activity with married
> ...


True. Cheaters are not self reflective. They can't give you the answers you need, because they don't face the truth about themselves. Instead they blame shift and play games, because if they told the truth they would either have to repent or admit the darkness of their souls and be okay with it, both of which are almost impossible.

Cheaters lie. Asking a cheater for the truth is pointless. Stay away from these types of people and find a therapist to help you move through your pain.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Thank you for the comments. So now Im a bad guy. I didnt went on a date with them,I went for a drink during daytime. Just friendly drink,not a date. I dont date married woman. And I did that becouse I wanted to ask them why are they willing to destroy their families for some cheap sex. If I asked them that in the chat,they would block me. This way they had to give me some aswer. And I ashamed them,and after that drink they blocked me. I hate cheaters. I just wanted to know why are they like that.


From one BS to another,. Mine and yours cheated because they could. They were selfish and only thought about them. Mine felt old and that no one at home appreciated him or needed him either ( not true, but that was his so called excuse/reasoning). So he was feeling down and got a pick me up when he picked up His AP. 

Move on and let unanswered questions go. Nothing will come of it. Your WS may not even know exactly why, but in the long run it doesn't matter. If someone doesn't want to be with you anymore, let them go. Your best revenge is a life well lived without their cheating behind anyway.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you. CynthiaDe,you are right,That was the reason. I didnt want anything to do with them,just to see why are they destoying their lifes and lifes atound them. My WW cheated on me with my boss. I cought them in the act. I beat the POSOM and I couldnt go to work again. And I was fired. We dont have HR in my firm. So I was fired. I bought our apartment on credit and becouse losing my job,I couldnt pay any more. I lost the aparment. WW car was bought on credit,that car was lost too. We lost everything becouse of her affair. When I told her that she needs to pack her bags ald leave,she said that she doesnt have anywhere to go. She doesnt have a family. Well,when she saw that hers actions have done to us,she only then startet to relise what had she done. We lost everything becouse of her. She isnt working and even if she does,that paycheck couldnt pay for credit. So,I went to my home city becouse I have a house there with our kid,and she is homeless,living with her friends or some loosers who take her to live with them for sex. Just sad... We had a great life,our appartmant,twoo cars,I had good job,earned lot of money. All that is gone now. So dont attack me becouse I just want to make some sense of all of this. Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I’m a preaty woman who used to work in the city. The sewage downtown was so bad it would ruin my appetite, so much so that I couldn’t enjoy my lunch. Although I would breathe shallow, I would still get some sniffs of it. Yuck! It was ruining my life!

So one day, I tasted it. Just a quick sip. It was gross. I didn’t like it. The next day I sniffed around some more, and still wanted more clarification, so I went ahead and tasted it again. It was just as gross! People around me wondered why I would do such a thing?!

Ultimately, I felt the only way I could really understand the sewage was to spend more time with it, connect to it, and...taste it. 

How many more dates, errrr, I mean tastes of it should I take? Just to be sure, ya know?? Advice?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> ... I installed a dating app. In 3 days,*I started 2 EA with two diferent married women!!!* And they both want to be PA!!! ......I dont understand that they would throw away their M and hurt their kids for some man who told them a couple of sweet words. I wont have anything with them of course,but i'm amased how easy is to get in bed with a married woman. World is comming to an end soon...





Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Well,I forgot to say,*I went to have a drink with both of them*. They both are saying preaty much the same story. Husband doesnt pay attention on her,works much and that kind of bull****.





Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Well matt,I went to have a drink with them *becouse Im alone in a forein country. I didnt have sex with them or kissed them. Just drink*,and I didnt continue conversation with them again. I was cheated on,so I went to talk with them to try to understand their thinking. Didnt need to test them,already know that they are cheaters.





Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Thank you for the comments. So now Im a bad guy. I didnt went on a date with them,I went for a drink during daytime. Just friendly drink,not a date. *I dont date married woman.* And I did that becouse I wanted to ask them why are they willing to destroy their families for some cheap sex. If I asked them that in the chat,they would block me. This way they had to give me some aswer. And I ashamed them,and after that drink they blocked me. I hate cheaters. I just wanted to know why are they like that.


A couple things. Dating a married woman includes going out for drinks and conversation. Your original post said "EA". You are on a slippery slope, even if you are single. No matter what you feel about what you did, you have dated married women and they had hopes it would have gone further. Glad you stopped when you did. Next time don't even go that far.

As to the power of a couple of sweet words, well that is hoe these things usually start. Many people really need to have their ego stoked or only have feelings of self worth if others praise or desire them. These women have a reflected sense of self-worth. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Thank you. CynthiaDe,you are right,That was the reason. I didnt want anything to do with them,just to see why are they destoying their lifes and lifes atound them. My WW cheated on me with my boss. I cought them in the act. I beat the POSOM and I couldnt go to work again. And I was fired. We dont have HR in my firm. So I was fired. I bought our apartment on credit and becouse losing my job,I couldnt pay any more. I lost the aparment. WW car was bought on credit,that car was lost too. We lost everything becouse of her affair. When I told her that she needs to pack her bags ald leave,she said that she doesnt have anywhere to go. She doesnt have a family. Well,when she saw that hers actions have done to us,she only then startet to relise what had she done. We lost everything becouse of her. She isnt working and even if she does,that paycheck couldnt pay for credit. So,I went to my home city becouse I have a house there with our kid,and she is homeless,living with her friends or some loosers who take her to live with them for sex. Just sad... We had a great life,our appartmant,twoo cars,I had good job,earned lot of money. All that is gone now. So dont attack me becouse I just want to make some sense of all of this. Thank you for your answers.


If you are a religious person, the simplest answer that requires no more explanations is that your WW was tempted and like the fool she is;. She fell into temptation. The rest is history. Take care of your child and of you. Forget about the cheater. Temptation tests character. Your WW's character is flawed. Good riddance! 

Always remember that her actions IMPACTED you, but they don't DEFINE you. They do her though. Move on and up so to speak because you don't want her destructive behaviors to impact your life again.


----------



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Hi everyone! I need to vent...What is happening with this world? I came to another country to work with my company. I was bored,so I installed a dating app. In 3 days,I started 2 EA with two diferent married women!!! And they both want to be PA!!! I can not believe what is happening!!! I'm not preaty,or rich. I dont understand that they would throw away their M and hurt their kids for some man who told them a couple of sweet words. I wont have anything with them of course,but i'm amased how easy is to get in bed with a married woman. World is comming to an end soon...


hey u picked my user name for your tittle!!! anyways, dont never say never....people are flawed, long term relationships are a b1tch to sustain and made worse today by all the allure of social media "look at pretty me!!!" ......is getting worse and worse not to succumb to temptation when is literally being rubbed on your face constantly......it takes a lot of self-discipline that most people lack or slip out of


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Be careful, dipping your toe in the pool might lead to a dive in the deep end. 
No one ever starts out thinking...."Hey I want to sleep with a married woman."
I hope your solid.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Really. You realize that meeting a new woman over a drink during the day is actually a date, don't you? They don't know why your wife cheated, only she knows that.

What you did is kind of stalker-like, creepy, IMO. You blame *them* for being cheaters, yet you don't take responsibility for your choice to go on dates with 2 married women. You think your reason for dating them erases the fact that you dated them. 

If their husbands saw them with you they would instantly know what was going on. They would't buy your excuse, "I was just trying to understand why my wife cheated on me" and neither do I.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Thank you for the comments. So now Im a bad guy. I didnt went on a date with them*,I went for a drink during daytime. *Just friendly drink,not a date. I dont date married woman. And I did that becouse I wanted to ask them why are they willing to destroy their families for some cheap sex. If I asked them that in the chat,they would block me. This way they had to give me some aswer. And I ashamed them,and after that drink they blocked me. I hate cheaters. I just wanted to know why are they like that.


Ok, you are skirting the definitions of cheating by having a loophole?

It's daytime, and you're not going to bed them?

You have to realize that you are helping these women betray their vows by going out for a daytime drink--whether or not you pursue a shag.

Don't act like you do not understand this.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Many of you are WAY TOO EASILY TRIGGERED. Calling this guy out as a cheater for this is absurd. Sounds like he called THEM out at the 'date', which I bet a lot of you wish someone had done with your WS. Get a grip.


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Hi everyone! I need to vent...What is happening with this world? I came to another country to work with my company. I was bored,so I installed a dating app. In 3 days,I started 2 EA with two diferent married women!!! And they both want to be PA!!! I can not believe what is happening!!! I'm not preaty,or rich. I dont understand that they would throw away their M and hurt their kids for some man who told them a couple of sweet words. I wont have anything with them of course,but i'm amased how easy is to get in bed with a married woman. World is comming to an end soon...


The data shows that roughly 1/3rd of married men and women will admit in a survey to have committed infidelity. So I can't really see how this could be that surprising.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

rustytheboyrobot said:


> The data shows that *roughly 1/3rd of married men and women will admit in a survey to have committed infidelity*. So I can't really see how this could be that surprising.


I think your way to low with that number.
https://www.trustify.info/blog/infidelity-statistics-2018
This led us to creating our own Infidelity survey. With just under 200 responses, we got a clearer picture of what infidelity looks like in 2018. Some answers may surprise you:

Of those who admitted to infidelity:
55% of male respondents cheated on their spouse with five or more people
50% of our female respondents admitted to cheating with one person
32% of the men met the person they cheated with online (either through social media or a dating service)
22% of the women met the person they cheated with in some sort of social setting (bar, party) or had a previous romantic connection to that person
23% of the men said the leading cause of the affair was due to a lack of sexual satisfaction
28% of the women said the cause of the affair was due to a lack of emotional satisfaction
Most marriages continued after the affair, although 40% of women admit that they are not on good terms with their spouses, while 60% of men say that they are on good terms.


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

StillSearching said:


> I think your way to low with that number.
> https://www.trustify.info/blog/infidelity-statistics-2018
> This led us to creating our own Infidelity survey. With just under 200 responses, we got a clearer picture of what infidelity looks like in 2018. Some answers may surprise you:
> 
> ...


Wow that's awful data to consider.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Ah, Serbians may be more conservative than Croats. Just a guess.

Is Bijelo Dugme still around?


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi,no,Bijelo Dugme is not aroun any more. About my "date" with those woman,I never wanted to have anything with them,I just wanted some explanation why are they doing this thing. Why are they destroing their lives and lives of their fammily.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> About my "date" with those woman,I never wanted to have anything with them,I just wanted some explanation why are they doing this thing. Why are they destroing their lives and lives of their fammily.


 You'd have a REAL hard time explaining that to their husbands.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> You'd have a REAL hard time explaining that to their husbands.


With the temperament of the average Croatian man he won’t get a chance to explain.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Hi,no,Bijelo Dugme is not aroun any more. About my "date" with those woman,I never wanted to have anything with them,I just wanted some explanation why are they doing this thing. Why are they destroing their lives and lives of their fammily.


*Are you perchance, writing or authoring a paper for the purposes of academic research?

If not, you really don't need to be doing this!*


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Ok,I understand that,I shouldnt do that,but you are attacking me like I was a cheater,But all I wanted was to get some answers!! How can somebody destroy her whole life for nothing?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Ok,I understand that,I shouldnt do that,but you are attacking me like I was a cheater,But all I wanted was to get some answers!! How can somebody destroy her whole life for nothing?


I understand you wanting answers about how someone can cheat. But those women owe you nothing. They have no reason to answer your questions. 

Think of this. If you were out having a drink with one of these women and her husband came in and saw you with her, what do you think he would think was going on? Do you think for a minute that he would believe that you were only there to find out why his wife is cheating on him? Do you think he would care what you told him? You'd be lucky if he did not put a fist in your face. Look at what you did from her husband's point of view.

These women are not going to tell you why they are doing what they do. First off, cheaters lie. So you cannot trust anything that they say. Additionally, they most likely do not know why they do it. All they know is that something is driving them to cheat. They won't stop until they either destroy themselves or finally reach a point of sudden realization that cheating is not fixing anything. (like when their spouse finds out that they are cheating.)The reason could be different for each person.

They could be someone with something like Bi-Polar Disorder... when they are manic they tend to do things that are dangerous/exciting. It's often the thrill.

Others might be narcissists, or psychopaths, who only see others as pawns to manipulate for their own desires. 
Some cheat because they are so empty inside that they cannot fill up the emptiness. 
Some do it because their own marriage is broken, really broken, and it's what we call an exit affair... away to end their marriage.
I'm sure there are a lot more reasons... so asking one person will tell you why your wife cheated because she has her own reasons.

Sometimes in life, we have to accept that we will never know what motivated a person to do something bad. We can only accept that they did it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Thank you for the comments. So now Im a bad guy. I didnt went on a date with them, I went for a drink during daytime. Just friendly drink, not a date. *I dont date married woman.* And I did that becouse I wanted to ask them why are they willing to destroy their families for some cheap sex. If I asked them that in the chat, they would block me. This way they had to give me some aswer. And I ashamed them, and after that drink they blocked me. I hate cheaters. I just wanted to know why are they like that.


Here is what I think is bothering some people, myself included.

You asked them out for a drink. Yes, that's a date even if it was during they daytime.

From what you said, you not only asked them why they were cheating, but you "ashamed them". Ok that's just creepy. You are completely out of line asking women out for a drink so that you can humiliate and shame them. While they might be doing something wrong, it's not your place to shame them It' creepy and it's scary.

I'm not surprised that they blocked you. And you better believe that they are telling every woman they know on that site to avoid you.

I'm not saying this to beat you up. I'm saying this to help you see that you are not ready to date anyone. You would probably do better to find things to do that are not dates with a women. Instead find activities that you enjoy that others go to, both men and women. Make some friends. Take time to heal.

Check the website meetup.com Look around where you live for things that you enjoy doing. I looked for both Serbia and Croatia on the site. Both seem to have meetups listed. Go out. Meet people. Make friends. And most of all heal from the hurt you have suffered.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I would add to @eligirl's comment that this sort of behavior is also frightening. Someone who goes out of their way to find "bad" women has a jack-the-ripper sort of feel. I'm not saying the OP is in any way violent, but if I were a woman and found myself in that situation, I would be very concerned.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Look,you got this all wrong. Im alone in a forein country,I went eith them for a drink in a day time in caffe where were a lot of people. They asked me to go for a drink. I went,learned in conversation that they are still married. One told me before metting that she is divorsed,but i found out that she is not,and the other one didnt tellme anything before,I found out that she is married when we had a drink. So,I am not some monster.


----------



## Stillasamountain (Jan 13, 2014)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Look,you got this all wrong. Im alone in a forein country,I went eith them for a drink in a day time in caffe where were a lot of people. They asked me to go for a drink. I went,learned in conversation that they are still married.



It looks like you are moving the goalposts or changing details now. I thought you said you went on the dates with the intention to shame them?

Regardless, you can reframe it all you want, but the consensus is that...

1. It’s arguably obsessive and creepy

2. You will never get an answer to "why" from anyone, not your ex, nor dating app cheaters, or the forum that doesn’t boil down to: "Because some people suck". And you have to make your peace with that.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Ok,so I understand now,Im some terible monster for drinking coffie in the middle of a day with female companion. Ok,now I guess I should go and jump in front of a train to satisfy you all.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Dragan Jovanovic said:


> Ok,so I understand now,Im some terible monster for drinking coffie in the middle of a day with female companion. Ok,now I guess I should go and jump in front of a train to satisfy you all.


No, people are telling you their feelings about what you have said to give you a heads up on the idea that it could be misinterpreted. I think it's important for you to know so you can be careful.

One thing you could do it put in your profile that you have had several married women reply to you but you are not interested in relationships with married women.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Blameshifting. The married women fishing for a stiff D are the problem here, not the messenger. Get real.


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Sorry,but I dont speak english werry well,so I didnt explain the situation right.


----------

